# How important is hardness vs. other conditions?



## TXLutzy (30 Sep 2020)

I live in Texas, where our water hardness is off the charts.   My test kit goes to 350ppm, I peg that every test.  If I had to guess we are over 450 ppm.

I've got 3 tanks running using the tap water ferts; however, I am struggling to grow epiphyte plants of all kinds.

If I am able to dial in ferts and lighting - will plants adjust to my local water hardness?  This is sort of make or break for me.....I will not use RO or buy water (it's a hassle thing, not cost).  So - if I can't do planted in my water....I guess I won't have planted tanks.


----------



## Siege (30 Sep 2020)

plants will be better in soft water but most are very happy with hardwater.

cool temperature (23 degrees), 6-8 hours of light and co2 are the main helpers.


----------



## X3NiTH (30 Sep 2020)

Because of the hardness your pH is probably on the high side, this can limit the availability of certain important nutrients, in your case it will likely be Iron, Manganese and Zinc.






You can choose to dose more of these compounds to increase availability or use micronutrients that are more suitable for higher pH by being bound to a stronger chelate (a compound that temporarily holds onto the desired molecule and degrades over time). For instance this is the chelate chart for Iron,





Here’s similar for Manganese and Zinc.





Once you have increased availability of these nutrients in the water column then your epiphytes should have a better chance in the hard water.


----------



## jacquieb (1 Oct 2020)

Our water is fairly hard (212mg/l CaCO3) and I find Cryptocoryne, Hygrophila Siamensis,  Buccephalandra and Anubias do fine and never give me any bother, Java ferns never really thrive and Echinodorus never seem happy either, no matter what substrate or how many root tabs I use. 

There are plants that will do well and, like you, I'm never going to faff about changing my water.


----------



## Putney (1 Oct 2020)

350 too in London. Ended up going with RO water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Oct 2020)

TXLutzy said:


> If I am able to dial in ferts and lighting - will plants adjust to my local water hardness?


Hello,
          Yes, hardness is never really a problem for all but a handful of plants. Lighting and CO2 are the main culprits.

Here was a tank with a GH of about 23 GH and 26 KH.




Cheers,


----------

